
Exploring for an Exponent - keithnz
https://www.facebook.com/notes/kent-beck/wrong-the-answer-is-definitely-maybe/1883453251687530/
======
mooneater
> a business that makes $250,000/year for 4 years is more valuable than one
> that makes $1,000,000 year one and nothing thereafter

Well not if you discount that future income, and consider opportunity cost.

------
zck
I feel like there's a whole lot of backstory not contained in this post.

